# Cleveland 8th Oct



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
After yesterdays sucess - we went out again this morning. We trolled a lure along a deep channel - but got nothing.

So again baits were the go at spot XYZ. I drew first on a small squire. Closely followed by my wife who pulled in a legal tailor (which was released as it was only just legal). We continued to pull fish.

My tally was 4 Squire, 1 grinner, 1 swimmer crab.
Wife 2 tailor, 2 squire - she also droped on alongside the boat which must have been around 60cm. Damm it was big and fought like all hell. Oh well, next time.

Around 9.30 - thump, brrrrrrr brrrr and brrrrrr-rrrrrrr. I didn't think a lot of it. I run a home business now and I knew my phone was on vibrate and assumed someone was calling me. It did occure that it was one hell of a vibrate.

Then again brrrr brrr brrr. Ok, maybe that was a text message.

Or maybe one of a few branches went under the kayak in the current.

It did also occure to me that it could be a shark and I scaned around for a fin - but saw nothing. The water was fairly clear - but no silouette could be seen by myself or the wife. I drew my knife and held my paddle in anticipation, but nothing. If it was going to get too close - it was going o get a good smack on the nose.

Then a very distinct thud brrrrrrrrr brrrrrrrr brrrrr. Both of us looked at each other and said "Shark????"

We didn't see anything and later at the ramp I checked my phone - no messages or missed calls. I can only assume it was a noah, any ideas anyone?

Again I heard a lot of boaties winging that they got nothing - no even littlies. Ha ha ha ha ha - spend all that money on a boat and get outfished by a kayak.

he he he.......


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Jesus, Thump Brrrr Brrrr eh?

Have to remember that, nothing else on board that could suffer from battery drain?


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Well done Phoniex,

What a great tally your wife and yourself picked up, in your humble kayak that outfished all those money guzzling stinkboats.

As far as the noises, I can't help you there. Would of been scary though not knowning what it was. :roll:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't have any electronics on board - so wasn't that. Wasn't the phone, and I doubt that I ran over 3 tree branches or other stuff...

So it pretty much leaves - noah....


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey Phenix..
Sounds like you and your wife had a couple of nice days out fishing. well done on the fish.

The sounds you heard... noah idea :lol: Sorry that was bad.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Wife describes the thump as kinda like a mini earth quake, like you might get if you went over a reef - except we were stationary, and it happened 3 times.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

An attempted mating?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't know - the earth didn't move for me anyway.....


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

My first post.

I had a similar experiecne a few years back on a paddle over to Green Island.

A thud then a rubbing noise. In our case we did see a turtle suface not to far after the noise.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

jesus Phoenix, how did that go, thump brrr brrr ... could it have been a victa mower maybe( thats what mine sometimes sounds like ). 
shivers mate, thats what ive got just thinking about it. 
bloody hell ... just dont think about it hey :shock: :shock:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

thump brrr brr and no shark fin? Sounds like a croc to me :twisted: :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfzAT0UAAA7fgAASQIUAAKAgECA3598wIABA1TxAk/Rqnqepk2U2p6hjAAAAAEA+CCDX+mwWqfnI3D0wvkmmgxEH0qWLmtx88a6NVXGe5qhzjKlhB/e+dSiCGpGzrlVwpMyP+LuSKcKEh+YCeig=


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Confusing Phoenix....bloody odd :!:


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Had a similar experience only mine were kingies. Scary to begin with, but tasty to eat. :wink:

Yakabe.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril said:


> An attempted mating?


Are you trying to say something about Phoenix?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Couldn't have been a Victa mower. Usually they don't run real well is 6 m of water.



scotty beefs said:


> thump brrr brr and no shark fin? Sounds like a croc to me :twisted: :wink:


My mad fisho mate, Alan, has been fishing at night in his little stinkboat on a tidal river and heard that sort of noise. He and his mate were locked in a tidal lagoon in the river and as the water started coming over the sandbar, they heard a thrashing and in the moonlight they watched a big croc come over the bar into their water hole. Both of them crouched down as low in the boat as possible and did not move for the hour or so it took for the water to get high enough to motor out. Through the bottom of the boat, they could hear vibrations from the croc doing whatever crocs do when they are calling out underwater.

What about whales? Are they a possibility?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Phoenix,

Are there still dugong down that way?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

There would definitely be dugong in that area Mick.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Never seen a turtle or a dugon in that area.


----------

